# Anybody running Pro Car seats, or others in their 66 or 67



## scrapmaster (Oct 27, 2008)

Thinking about changing my seats. Don't really feel like investing 1000 into restoring my buckets. Anybody got any pics running different seats. I also considered 2006 gto seats. Pictures would be helpful guys

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Search on this forum for posts/pictures from Eric Animal showing his beautiful blown badass black 67. He's running late model seats in it and they look great.

Bear


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Dennis, I would think the cost of late model GTO seats is going to be about the same as restoring your seats. That said, the late model seats will be safer for sure and it is truly about what you like. I do like Eric's seats... and the rest of his car too. Regards, Matt


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

OK, so I just saw a complete set, front and back, black leather late model GTO seats for $679 on ebay. I don't think you could get someone to do a complete restoration on your seats for that price. So I follow your logic. Good luck, Matt


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a set of Procar Rally 1000 seats I bought off Craigslist for $450. I am still restoring my car so they aren't installed but they are still pretty awesome. They look great, they're comfortable, they keep you from sliding around, and they're more adjustable, making getting in the back seat easier. I'd highly recommend those, or a set of 04-06 GTO seats. Both solid options.


----------



## scrapmaster (Oct 27, 2008)

I can get a set of 2006 seats out of a totaled car with 6500 miles on it. They are like new for 700. Get fronts and rears. I could always keep my drivers around if I needed to change them back.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Matthew said:


> OK, so I just saw a complete set, front and back, black leather late model GTO seats for $679 on ebay. I don't think you could get someone to do a complete restoration on your seats for that price. So I follow your logic. Good luck, Matt


Sand Blasting & Paint for seat frames & trim = $30
Repair seat-side spring = $20
New Legendary Front covers = $330
New Foam = $200
Upholstery Shop Labor = $380
Repo/factory style head rest kit = $200
Keeping your 66 looking like a 66... priceless

Just kidding on the last line, but you are correct, doing the seats "right" is not a cheap proposition. If you are going for comfort and function, the late model seats for $680 are the way to go, and you can honestly say that they are "gto" seats!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

the 06 seats are the best upgrade, I completely restored my original set for my 65-then I sat in them. As I was building my car to drive I knew I would need an upgrade. Found a set on ebay for 600 and with a little fabrication installed a set of he most comfortable seats around. pics here http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/65-gto-carbon-interior-32490/


----------

